# YouVersion NIV and NLT Offline Files



## cidane (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Guys. First of all i want to inform everyone who uses the Youversion Bible App that the NIV and NLT version are available for download starting today until tomorrow (Oct 30 - 31). That said, can someone Download these files and upload them to any file sharing sites (pref. mediafire) and post the links here? filenames are something like _niv.1.sqlite3_ and is usually stored in .youversion folder in your SD card. 

BTW, im trying to download right now and its almost a whole day and its always 'saying file download cancelled'. I will still continue to try and If ever im successful I will also share these files here. Im just afraid that I may not be able to download these files within 48 hours. I hope you all understand my predicament.

I will pray that someone may upload those files here and all bible users may look on this thread if ever they need those versions again. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## wassupjg (Oct 30, 2011)

cidane said:


> Hi Guys. First of all i want to inform everyone who uses the Youversion Bible App that the NIV and NLT version are available for download starting today until tomorrow (Oct 30 - 31). That said, can someone Download these files and upload them to any file sharing sites (pref. mediafire) and post the links here? filenames are something like _niv.1.sqlite3_ and is usually stored in .youversion folder in your SD card.
> 
> BTW, im trying to download right now and its almost a whole day and its always 'saying file download cancelled'. I will still continue to try and If ever im successful I will also share these files here. Im just afraid that I may not be able to download these files within 48 hours. I hope you all understand my predicament.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NIV
NLT

Here you go, christian warriors!

Hope it works


----------



## cidane (Oct 31, 2011)

wow that was fast. thanks a lot Sir! God bless you.


----------



## wassupjg (Oct 31, 2011)

cidane said:


> wow that was fast. thanks a lot Sir! God bless you.

Click to collapse



No problem.


----------



## islandpastor (Dec 19, 2011)

wassupjg said:


> NIV
> NLT
> 
> Here you go, christian warriors!
> ...

Click to collapse




After I rooted my phone I realised that I had lost my offline versions (the hidden folder didn't copy when I "backed up" manually...)

Thanks for the links, got the NIV and NLT back. Great!

Blessings.


----------



## kessler1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Guys I'm a new Christian and have a blackberry, and I really want to have the offline version of the NLT, can someone please help me ? If you can upload the offline .db file I'd really appreciate it. I tried the the NLT.sqlite3 file above but it doesn't pick up on my phone, also the other offline version I have is in .db format and works perfectly. Or if someone can tell me how to convert the sqlite3 file to .db so that it would run on my phone, that would also be a great help. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Created78 (Dec 29, 2011)

Does anyone know if the NIV 1984 translation (NIV84) has ever been made available offline?


----------



## dAii7 (Jan 5, 2012)

Can anyone please share the niv84 with me? I really want it as offline.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for these.  About to check them out!


----------



## Toonlinkmaster25 (Jan 15, 2012)

wassupjg said:


> NIV
> NLT
> 
> Here you go, christian warriors!
> ...

Click to collapse



Still works thanks dude!


----------



## GuestK00312 (Jan 19, 2012)

islandpastor said:


> After I rooted my phone I realised that I had lost my offline versions (the hidden folder didn't copy when I "backed up" manually...)
> 
> Thanks for the links, got the NIV and NLT back. Great!
> 
> Blessings.

Click to collapse



The same thing happened to me and YouVersion could not help me. I appreciate these being posted, as I was searching for them for months.

If anyone ever needs them again, they are stored on my Dropbox account.


----------



## natemup (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a jailed iPad, and I have the offline-NLT file, but how do I get it into my iPad Youversion app?! I know this is an Android forum, but the people on here seem to know how to extract the SQL file from the iPad/iPhone, and I have NO idea how the reverse is done...


----------



## bighoppy1 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have just recently jail-broken my iPod touch and was wanting access files on it. I came across a windows software called iExplorer from Macroplant and I was able to move the downloaded NIV and NLT files directly to my un-broken iPhone 4s. They read okay so far but i haven't been able to update them yet, possibly because of lack of .copyright files. If anyone here can upload those to mediafire that would be great.


----------



## skar_16 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just wanna ask if the NIV version is the same as the paid one on youversion?


----------



## natemup (Mar 17, 2012)

bighoppy said:


> I have just recently jail-broken my iPod touch and was wanting access files on it. I came across a windows software called iExplorer from Macroplant and I was able to move the downloaded NIV and NLT files directly to my un-broken iPhone 4s. They read okay so far but i haven't been able to update them yet, possibly because of lack of .copyright files. If anyone here can upload those to mediafire that would be great.

Click to collapse



So with iExplorer I can get the offline NLT onto my unbroken iPad? I tried a couple other apps and couldn't get access to the Youversion app folder...


----------



## zerolimit1 (Apr 20, 2012)

what folder do we put this in? on a IOS device


----------



## zerolimit1 (Apr 20, 2012)

i found the folder and put it on the folder but it won't show up on the bible app  any help please?


----------



## Soulj4h (May 20, 2012)

Pardon me for resurrecting this topic but do you guys happen to have the NASB offline as well and upload it? Thanks.


----------



## rokphish (May 28, 2012)

Soulj4h said:


> Pardon me for resurrecting this topic but do you guys happen to have the NASB offline as well and upload it? Thanks.

Click to collapse



i'm looking for this as well, thank you...


----------



## PxPx (Jun 3, 2012)

Soulj4h said:


> Pardon me for resurrecting this topic but do you guys happen to have the NASB offline as well and upload it? Thanks.

Click to collapse



I have this version.  I can upload it to my dropbox account.  I will post a link shortly.  

I have a question for you guys.  I recently got the HTC Evo 4G LTE and want to restore my offline versions that are no longer available to d/l.  I cannot for the life of me find where they are kept on my new device.  I know on my OG Evo that it was under .youversion, but I do not see that folder anywhere on my internal sd card nor external sd card.  Could someone help me figure this out?  Thanks.

Edit:

Can't post external links yet, pm me and I'll try and get them to you

Edit #2:

Nevermind, I found a sd card app that allowed me to view all folders, so I got them back in there.


----------



## cidane (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Guys. First of all i want to inform everyone who uses the Youversion Bible App that the NIV and NLT version are available for download starting today until tomorrow (Oct 30 - 31). That said, can someone Download these files and upload them to any file sharing sites (pref. mediafire) and post the links here? filenames are something like _niv.1.sqlite3_ and is usually stored in .youversion folder in your SD card. 

BTW, im trying to download right now and its almost a whole day and its always 'saying file download cancelled'. I will still continue to try and If ever im successful I will also share these files here. Im just afraid that I may not be able to download these files within 48 hours. I hope you all understand my predicament.

I will pray that someone may upload those files here and all bible users may look on this thread if ever they need those versions again. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ndim (Jun 21, 2012)

*NASB File*



Soulj4h said:


> Pardon me for resurrecting this topic but do you guys happen to have the NASB offline as well and upload it? Thanks.

Click to collapse



I've uploaded the Android NASB file.  You can find it at http://bit.ly/iphonebiblefiles

ndim


----------



## osunsanseun (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you so much for this. For my Asus Transformer Prime


----------



## i n f a m o u s (Aug 23, 2012)

Can anybody take a deeper look into what sort of data this app is collecting? I only use this app on Sundays but its funny how this app is always running in the background. Every time I open up App Settings, its always there, regardless of how many times I force stop it.

Here's what it says under 'Permissions:'

READ SENSITIVE LOG DATA
Allows the app to read from the system's various log files. This allows it to discover general information about what you are doing with the tablet, potentially including personal or private information. Allows the app to read from the system's various log files. This allows it to discover general information about what you are doing with the phone, potentially including personal or private information.

Wolf in sheeps clothing?


----------



## tuckandroll (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks so much for linking these files does anyone have the amplified bible file? 

Sent from my Thunderbolt using xda app-developers app


----------



## porear (Oct 20, 2012)

PxPx said:


> I have this version.  I can upload it to my dropbox account.  I will post a link shortly.
> 
> I have a question for you guys.  I recently got the HTC Evo 4G LTE and want to restore my offline versions that are no longer available to d/l.  I cannot for the life of me find where they are kept on my new device.  I know on my OG Evo that it was under .youversion, but I do not see that folder anywhere on my internal sd card nor external sd card.  Could someone help me figure this out?  Thanks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I'm in the same situation - sorry for reviving an old thread.  Where are the .sqlite files now located?


----------



## skar_16 (Oct 31, 2012)

i n f a m o u s said:


> Can anybody take a deeper look into what sort of data this app is collecting? I only use this app on Sundays but its funny how this app is always running in the background. Every time I open up App Settings, its always there, regardless of how many times I force stop it.
> 
> Here's what it says under 'Permissions:'
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



mine too is always running in the background, even if I close it many times so I decided to just remove it...


Sent from my year one phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulj4h (Nov 2, 2012)

I have the NIV and NLT .sqlite files. I have also tried to look at the permissions on this app and it seems to be ok, though i wish there was an offline feature on this so that it did not have to search on the net for so long.


----------



## matthewak (Nov 4, 2012)

does anyone have an offline file for niv1984 [for android's youversion]? thank you,


----------



## sola fide (Jan 1, 2013)

I want to say with 99% certainty that the NIV84 version was available for offline download for a limited time at one point. It was like only 2 days, back when YouVersion first enabled offline downloads in the Android App. I think I remember having it on my first Android phone 3 years ago and then being disappointed when I couldn't re-download it after I had to get a new phone when mine died.

If we can find someone out there who still has the NIV84 offline on their device we should be able to get the file. Let's hope (pray) my memory serves correctly and that someone sees this with the NIV84 offline on their phone.

SF

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## kenyw (Jan 31, 2013)

The latest version of the YouVersion Android app appears to have changed the storage format of the offline versions, when I started the app after updating it prompted me to allow a conversion of the downloaded Bibles I had. Post conversion the downloaded Bibles appear to no longer be in single .sqlite3 files but as .yves files for each book stored in a folder tree. The folder for each version is now numbered rather than named after the translation, for me at least the folder number for the 2011 NIV is 111 and 59 for the ESV.


----------



## xda.jgiron (Feb 4, 2013)

*Thank you*

Hello,

how will I install this to my android... im sorry, im new in using andriod...

Many Thanks


----------



## petermg (Feb 7, 2013)

xda.jgiron said:


> Hello,
> 
> how will I install this to my android... im sorry, im new in using andriod...
> 
> Many Thanks

Click to collapse



Place them in the folder named ".youversion" in the root of your sdcard. After you have installed the YouVersion Bible app of course from the Android market. Then when you open the app it should prompt you that it needs to be converted so just click to convert and you should be good. You probably need to be logged into your YouVersion account however.


----------



## Droid8Apple (Feb 9, 2013)

*Workaround?*



kenyw said:


> The latest version of the YouVersion Android app appears to have changed the storage format of the offline versions, when I started the app after updating it prompted me to allow a conversion of the downloaded Bibles I had. Post conversion the downloaded Bibles appear to no longer be in single .sqlite3 files but as .yves files for each book stored in a folder tree. The folder for each version is now numbered rather than named after the translation, for me at least the folder number for the 2011 NIV is 111 and 59 for the ESV.

Click to collapse



so i am wondering now, is there anyone who has done an app-backup from before this change? if so, i can just stop the update/format and be perfectly cool. i paid for NIV for kindle, but nothing is as easy to find as it is on youversion lol. i just want to put NIV/NLT into youversion on all my devices and that new file type is something over my head. i have about 9 active android devices in my home and we are constantly using the bible on them. i just wish there were a  way to even buy it for offline use on youversion. 

let me know if you have a previously backed up copy of the app. or if someone knows how i can pull an old nanadroid backup in hopes someone can extract the .apk


----------



## GuestD1097 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Thanks for the files*

Just got my phone replaced and lost these files. God bless!!!


----------



## Telperion (Mar 4, 2013)

Does anybody have a text version of NIV84? I can create a SQLite file for use in the app, but I don't have a full text to go by and it's very hard to come by the NIV84 lately.


----------



## sola fide (Mar 5, 2013)

Telperion said:


> Does anybody have a text version of NIV84? I can create a SQLite file for use in the app, but I don't have a full text to go by and it's very hard to come by the NIV84 lately.

Click to collapse



I'll see if I can get my hands on one. Basically Biblica, who owns the rights to NIV84 and TNIV, is pulling both from all sites and publications. Apparently when NIV 2011 was released they told all the publications there would be a 2 year period to allow for transition and that 2 years is up. However, software like Logos could give hope as they can't force older versions of software to just remove NIV84 from it's files without forcing an update. If you find one before I can get back to you let me know. Feel free to PM me.

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------




Droid8Apple said:


> so i am wondering now, is there anyone who has done an app-backup from before this change? if so, i can just stop the update/format and be perfectly cool. i paid for NIV for kindle, but nothing is as easy to find as it is on youversion lol. i just want to put NIV/NLT into youversion on all my devices and that new file type is something over my head. i have about 9 active android devices in my home and we are constantly using the bible on them. i just wish there were a  way to even buy it for offline use on youversion.
> 
> let me know if you have a previously backed up copy of the app. or if someone knows how i can pull an old nanadroid backup in hopes someone can extract the .apk

Click to collapse



I might, and that's a big might. I did a full nandroid backup of my Nexus 7 back in either December or January before the update. If I remember correctly that backup would have the NIV 2011 and NLT in sqlite3 format. You'll basically drop the files in the root folder for the App and start it up. When the YouVersion App sees the older versions it'll ask you to convert them and you'll still have them downloaded.

If I have time this week I'll try and find that back up and explore through it to see if those files were on it.


----------



## markkohfm (Mar 10, 2013)

wassupjg said:


> NIV
> NLT
> 
> Here you go, christian warriors!
> ...

Click to collapse



The links above still work. Download and rename the file extension to .Sqlite3 (it is a .txt) and paste it in the .youversion folder on your sdcard and the app will prompt you to convert the file.

---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------




markkohfm said:


> The links above still work. Download and rename the file extension to .Sqlite3 (it is a .txt) and paste it in the .youversion folder on your sdcard and the app will prompt you to convert the file.

Click to collapse



I have zip the converted folder and you can download it here:https://www.dropbox.com/s/i294cpzlpo7ci80/111.zip. unzip this into a bibles subfolder in the .youversion folder.


----------



## Dellboy67 (Mar 15, 2013)

*What do I do next*

I've downloaded the NIV file to my Kobo Arc (android ICS 4) - how do I now integrate to Youversion? - when I click on the file I can only get it to open in a web browser...

Dellboy67


----------



## BamaInArk (Apr 2, 2013)

Glad I found this thread.  Luckily I had some archived sql files.  I recently figured out a way to make the conversion process using older versions of YouVersion.   I found a website that has the older versions available for download in .apk format.

I installed an older version, 3.9.4, which works with the older sqlite file formats.  I copied the appropriate sqlite file to the youversion folders and opened Youversion to ensure the offline Bible files were indeed there.  I next installed the latest version of Youversion from the Store.  When the program first starts it offers to convert the older offline Bible files to the newer version.   Once completed you've got the older files converted to the new folder structure.

The one issue I had was my copy of the NLT sqlite version would not convert properly.  One of the above posters shared a link where the new version can be downloaded and added to the Youversion folder.  Some of the later posters must have missed the links.  Read again.  They are there.  

Thanks


----------



## esellerauction (Apr 5, 2013)

Awesome thanks for the tip I had a parsing error with 3.9.4 so I found 3.9.3 worked perfect thank you brother.


----------



## cidane (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Guys. First of all i want to inform everyone who uses the Youversion Bible App that the NIV and NLT version are available for download starting today until tomorrow (Oct 30 - 31). That said, can someone Download these files and upload them to any file sharing sites (pref. mediafire) and post the links here? filenames are something like _niv.1.sqlite3_ and is usually stored in .youversion folder in your SD card. 

BTW, im trying to download right now and its almost a whole day and its always 'saying file download cancelled'. I will still continue to try and If ever im successful I will also share these files here. Im just afraid that I may not be able to download these files within 48 hours. I hope you all understand my predicament.

I will pray that someone may upload those files here and all bible users may look on this thread if ever they need those versions again. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## greenjay (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks. Really wish offline file was available for NASB. Anyone?


----------



## BamaInArk (Apr 17, 2013)

greenjay said:


> Thanks. Really wish offline file was available for NASB. Anyone?

Click to collapse



Page three and page four of this thread contain links to archived NASB offline files as well as the first page I think.


----------



## junkmail9 (Apr 17, 2013)

Does anyone have the offline version of NIV *1984*?

Youversion recently removed it from their on-line selections.


----------



## Soulj4h (Apr 18, 2013)

I might have some of these stored somewhere, I need to search for it.


----------



## dbtvillanueva (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks guys . God bless.


----------



## Tre Lawrence (May 9, 2013)

Hate to be the wet blanket here, but these files are not supposed to be transferred or shared in this manner. Most of these files are not supposed to be transferred from an old device to a new one per the copyright holders requirements.

Because of the materials being discussed, I think ethical concerns should be considered.


----------



## doortoriver (May 12, 2013)

For those of us who had these files before and lost them due to phone death, these are a real blessing.


----------



## Tre Lawrence (May 13, 2013)

doortoriver said:


> For those of us who had these files before and lost them due to phone death, these are a real blessing.

Click to collapse



I understand and respect that. But it goes against the rules laid forth by the copyright owners, and makes it hard for them to justify offering it for free.

The original files were issued for one-time local download. No transfers from device to device.


----------



## terradune (Jun 12, 2013)

Tre Lawrence said:


> I understand and respect that. But it goes against the rules laid forth by the copyright owners, and makes it hard for them to justify offering it for free.
> 
> The original files were issued for one-time local download. No transfers from device to device.

Click to collapse



Quite frankly, I hadn't considered that as I, too, was of the "I'm just transferring it between my own devices" school of thought. If that *is* the case, we must be the most polite and gracious pirates on teh Intarwebz! :angel:


----------



## coolstone (Jul 25, 2013)

Toonlinkmaster25 said:


> Still works thanks dude!

Click to collapse



Still works now...

Thanks a looooot!

Don't know if it fits the new version of file...

---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------




greenjay said:


> Thanks. Really wish offline file was available for NASB. Anyone?

Click to collapse



It has free online download now. It's been a while.


----------



## carnal1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Telperion said:


> Does anybody have a text version of NIV84? I can create a SQLite file for use in the app, but I don't have a full text to go by and it's very hard to come by the NIV84 lately.

Click to collapse



I have a 2006 Zondervan interactive cd that came with my Archaeological Study Bible. ISBN  0-310-93542-3  or  978-0-310-93542-1 
This IS the NIV84.  It will run on Windows 7

From it I've captured the complete NT and parts of the OT and saved it as an email draft. I know if saved elsewhere, it will be useable when further versions of windows come along and my CD will no longer run as a exe program. Saving it as an email draft in rich text is very cool!  Studying by changing text size and colors is a wonderful way to make important passages stand out!  I think getting back my lost downloaded NIV84 for YouVersion would be nice.  Off-line is a real benefit for phone and tablet.

What I REALLY want to do is somehow make my HIGHLIGHTED and font changed New Testament email draft visible on my tablet/phone.  Google snips long messages on their android phones. And on the Nexus 7 there is no good way to page down or search that email draft.  I REALLY want this huge draft viewable when "out and about".  That way one can make changes or put notes in the text itself.  Things REALLY STAND OUT when in large print and highlighted!!  

Going back to a print bible or niv84 on YouVersion would actually be kinda boring, because of the monotone text, when comparing to my lively highlighted vers. But it'd be NICE to have NIV84 back again, in any mobile form.  

An email provider can be your cloud based bible study tool, if you have the NT saved as an unsent draft.  I'm sure I could do this on cloud storage of some sort, but email drafts is where it's at for me now, because I'm familiar with it.

 If someone wants to create a NIV84 *SQLite* file, that would be wonderful.  I REALLY cant comprehend why Biblos would want to deny us the ability to find our favorite scripture references in any online NIV text, using niv84 words or phrases floating around our brains.  84 version is already burnt in to our brain. Isn't that what computers are all about--making our lives easier, not horrifically complicated?  THATS why I procured the above mentioned CD  

Brian


----------



## Nimrodz91 (Sep 15, 2013)

If someone has the amplified version (AMP) I would gladly appreciate it! 


God bless.


----------



## unoehoo (Nov 22, 2013)

Nimrodz91 said:


> If someone has the amplified version (AMP) I would gladly appreciate it!
> God bless.

Click to collapse



if i'm correct, it's this


----------



## Nimrodz91 (Dec 7, 2013)

unoehoo said:


> if i'm correct, it's this

Click to collapse



It really is the AMP version! Thank you very much!! :highfive:

May God keep blessing you.


----------



## Termy44 (Jan 31, 2015)

*You Version .Yves Files*

Has anyone tried to access the Yves files outside of You Version? Id like to access the verses outside the application.


----------



## Droid8Apple (Jan 31, 2015)

No, I have thought about it because I'd love to have an offline NLT, seems impossible though


----------



## bajin19 (Feb 14, 2015)

*MSG Offline bible*

May I request MSG zip


----------



## t0ne420 (May 25, 2015)

starkwead said:


> The same thing happened to me and YouVersion could not help me. I appreciate these being posted, as I was searching for them for months.
> 
> If anyone ever needs them again, they are stored on my Dropbox account.

Click to collapse



Is there any chance of getting them from you.  Thanks! God bless!


----------



## unoehoo (Aug 20, 2015)

bajin19 said:


> May I request MSG zip

Click to collapse



After the recent update, MSG is now available for offline download, along with some other versions previous unavailable. Grab them while you can!


----------



## Mrbrobby (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi guys...I am not too tech say and I don't know how to install the offline versions I just downloaded. Can someone please help me. Thanks


----------



## cidane (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Guys. First of all i want to inform everyone who uses the Youversion Bible App that the NIV and NLT version are available for download starting today until tomorrow (Oct 30 - 31). That said, can someone Download these files and upload them to any file sharing sites (pref. mediafire) and post the links here? filenames are something like _niv.1.sqlite3_ and is usually stored in .youversion folder in your SD card. 

BTW, im trying to download right now and its almost a whole day and its always 'saying file download cancelled'. I will still continue to try and If ever im successful I will also share these files here. Im just afraid that I may not be able to download these files within 48 hours. I hope you all understand my predicament.

I will pray that someone may upload those files here and all bible users may look on this thread if ever they need those versions again. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## unoehoo (Sep 3, 2016)

Sorry haven't been around on the forum much. 

it depends on your app version.
For the latest one 7.0.1, put the downloaded stuff (should be versions_x where x varies according to the translation) into internal sdcard > .youversion > .persistence > bible_v3. Then reboot. Fire up youversion. Let the offline versions settle.

The app updates the offline version every now and then. Likely for optimisation. For instance, instead of .persistence>bible_v3 folder it was just .persistence>bible a while ago. YouVersion automatically converts old bible versions as you update your app from play store. I haven't tested transferring an old saved offline bible from previous app versions into current.


----------



## talkerman (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey, I am looking for that possibility too! Did you find how to do that? Thank you!


----------



## Sapiduel (Nov 12, 2017)

ndim said:


> I've uploaded the Android NASB file. You can find it at http://bit.ly/iphonebiblefiles
> 
> ndim

Click to collapse



Does this files still work? If yes can you kindly upload them again?


----------



## ndim (Nov 13, 2017)

Sapiduel,  It's been a very long time since I had an Android phone, but I've still got the old files.  They may still work.  You can try by downloading them from https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ceojl1ixjwldldv/AADrKcLWoZolzM9VITdIBJBza?dl=0
Nick


----------



## peter yang2 (Nov 30, 2017)

cidane said:


> wow that was fast. thanks a lot Sir! God bless you.

Click to collapse



Please help me , how can i do affer i have downloaded the NLT file.. I don't nkow how to work in my phone
How to install the file?


----------



## peter yang2 (Nov 30, 2017)

How to install it?


----------



## yurividal (May 1, 2018)

Hey guys. Youversion now stores in different format. It has a different FILE for every chapter in the Bible, and a _version_ file that kind of specifies the order and names of stuff.
Does anybody know how to convert these to a single sqlite or dB format? I need to export a version that is only available in this app....


----------



## nicsam (May 7, 2018)

Hi. Where should i put the .sqlite file? I already have the NLT offline files.


----------



## ComputerWolf (May 26, 2018)

These files work for me for NLT offline as of version 8.2.5.

They live in .youversion/.persistence/bible_v3/versions_116.

Hopefully they can help someone out


----------



## khms29 (Jun 9, 2018)

*NASB Offline*



ndim said:


> I've uploaded the Android NASB file.  You can find it at http: //bit. ly/iphonebiblefiles
> 
> ndim

Click to collapse



Can you reupload this please? Link is dead.


----------



## Muankima Khawlhring (Jan 12, 2019)

*Need Mizo Bible Offline data*



wassupjg said:


> NIV
> NLT
> 
> Here you go, christian warriors!
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you kindly share me MIZ (Old Version Bible) & MIZO (PATHIAN LEHKHABU THIANGHLIM) offline database please


----------

